

Ask HN: We just launched PleaseRT.me, a Twitter-app, please send feedback - Mazy
http://pleasert.me

======
thorax
(Putting my normal user hat on here. I'm purposely preventing myself from
trying to think hard on the purpose of your site.)

"I" don't follow what your site does, even after I see the example. Something
to do with retweets, which I thought was just sending someone else's tweet to
my friends. But I enter some text and submit, nothing seems to happen. I alt-
tab away and come back and a username/password field has appeared, with an
empty text box and "60" number. I don't get it.

I give up, feeling dumb, and leave the site, to do whatever it was I was doing
before.

------
jasonkester
So it's a text box that creates links that, when clicked, send you over to
twitter where you can click submit to turn them into spam?

That suggests two groups of users: Spammers to post links, and, uh... stooges
to click links. I can see the motivation for the spammers. What exactly is the
motivation for people to come to this site and click links?

It just doesn't make any sense at all.

~~~
Mazy
retweeting is something already done by the twitter community. At the moment
if you have something that you want to encourage your followers to spread, the
most you can do is say "Please Retweet!" (which a lot of people do -
<http://search.twitter.com/search?q=please+retweet> ). We are just trying to
make an action that people already do, easier.

------
sh1mmer
I love the design it's great.

------
marketer
What problem are you trying to solve exactly?

~~~
Mazy
Retweeting is something the twitter community has invented; there is still no
built in functionality for it. As more and more people sign up for twitter,
they have to continuously be educated on what retweeting is and how to do it.
We are trying to make retweeting easier.

~~~
marketer
Fair enough, why don't you create some variation of twitterpedia.com and put a
lot more definitions on there?

~~~
Mazy
The way we did it makes it more useful for the whole community, and helps
ideas spread through twitter. It lowers the friction to retweet. Also, most
users are not likely to go to a twitterpedia site, pleaseRT.me is viral by
definition, and gets the idea right in their face.

------
auston
I'd love twitterific integration.

Umm maybe you could create a dashboard widget (or desktop gadget for vista) -
then I'd consider heavy use. Until then I think I will only use it when I
REALLY want people to RT something.

------
sh1mmer
pleaseRT.com is too long. What about rt.me ? It's available and then your URLs
would be a lot shorter.

~~~
Mazy
I don't think it's possible to register a 2-letter .me

~~~
sh1mmer
Hm. Ok seems you are right but plzrt.me or whatever something that's as
concise as possible.

------
vaksel
who else thought that this was going to be a rate my picture type site?

------
inklesspen
I would pay money for a button which, when I saw someone retweeting, I could
press it and that person would experience an electro-convulsive shock.

I think the existence of your app makes the world a worse place. Please take
it down.

~~~
inklesspen
How about, instead of just modding me down, you explain why this app serves a
useful purpose?

~~~
Bluem00
If I had to guess (which I do), I'd say you were down-modded due to the way
you expressed your opinion, not that anyone necessarily disagrees with you...

